# nicht-statische Methode aufrufen



## Kapitän (5. Apr 2008)

bitte steinigt mich nicht   

Wer kann mir zeigen wie ich eine nicht statische Methode aufrufe?

Ich hab's jetzt mal so probiert, aber das scheint nicht richtig zu sein...


```
EineKlasse test = new EineKlasse;
test.methode();
```


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

EineKlasse test = new EineKlasse*()*; 

Oder je nachdem welchen Konstruktor du aufrufen möchtest.


----------



## Kapitän (5. Apr 2008)

also, müsste es heißen

EinKonstruktor test = new EinKonstruktor();

und nix mit Klasse?


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

Konstruktoren heissen immer so wie die Klasse.

Schon mal die Grundlagen nachgelesen?


----------

